# water on Mars



## runnah (Sep 28, 2015)

Who else is amazed and excited by this discovery?!

Just goes to show there are some smart folks out there that constantly push mankind's knowledge further than ever before.

Now back to the Kardashians...


----------



## JustJazzie (Sep 28, 2015)

DH mentioned this earlier! I haven't had a chance to look it up yet. Im sure its all a lie though. Just like walking on the moon ;-)


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 28, 2015)

I'm kind of upset.  I'm packing to go there, only to find out I need to take my 10-stop ND filter now.


----------



## Ysarex (Sep 28, 2015)

Where's the pics?

Joe


----------



## runnah (Sep 29, 2015)

Ysarex said:


> Where's the pics?
> 
> Joe



10 Pictures Showing How We Finally Found Water on Mars


----------



## waday (Sep 29, 2015)

*Flowing* water... 

We already knew of frozen water.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> DH mentioned this earlier! I haven't had a chance to look it up yet. Im sure its all a lie though. Just like walking on the moon ;-)


Eegads, you aren't one of those "lunar landing conspiracy" folks are you ??


----------



## Designer (Sep 29, 2015)

1. It looks like wind-blown sand to me.

2. If there was water sometime in the past, where did it go?

3. So what?

4. How much is this costing us?


----------



## runnah (Sep 29, 2015)

Designer said:


> 1. It looks like wind-blown sand to me.
> 
> 2. If there was water sometime in the past, where did it go?
> 
> ...



1. They ran spectrographs and detyermined it to be water.

2. It's still there just less than there was at one point.

3. Furthering mankind's knowledge

4. A hell of a lot less than we spend trying to kill other humans in some desert.


----------



## waday (Sep 29, 2015)

Designer said:


> 3. So what?
> 
> 4. How much is this costing us?





runnah said:


> 3. Furthering mankind's knowledge
> 
> 4. A hell of a lot less than we spend trying to kill other humans in some desert.



It's way too easy to say: "What did NASA do for me? I don't see any benefits". However, in addition to runnah's comments, NASA has benefited humans through multiple inventions, inspirations, or research:


LEDs
Infrared ear thermometers
Artificial limbs
Ventricular assist devices

Anti-icing systems
Increased highway safety
Improved radial tires
Chemical detection/release alarms
Video enhancing and analysis systems
Land mine removal
Fire-resistant reinforcement
Firefighter gear
Temper foam
Enriched baby food
Portable cordless vacuums
Freeze drying technology
Harnessing solar energy
Pollution remediation
Water purification
Better software
Structural analysis software
Powdered lubricants
Et cetera
Read about them here: NASA Technologies Benefit Our Lives


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 29, 2015)

480sparky said:


> I'm kind of upset.  I'm packing to go there, only to find out I need to take my 10-stop ND filter now.



 The movements they observed took place over four years


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 29, 2015)

waday said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > 3. So what?
> ...



Miniaturisation of technology


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2015)

Elon Musk invented a lot stuff as well...


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 29, 2015)

We need to do this if we want to achieve all of the Star Trek predictions .

Kidding, I am all in favor of explorations and the scientific community.


----------



## runnah (Sep 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Elon Musk's **** invented a lot as well...



True, I don't care who does it as long as someone is pushing the ball forward.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 29, 2015)

Braineack said:


> Elon Musk invented a lot stuff as well...


like Musk cologne ?


----------



## Braineack (Sep 29, 2015)

i got some balls you can push...


----------



## snerd (Sep 29, 2015)

pretty ballsy statement..................


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2015)

You all are NUTS!


----------



## terri (Sep 29, 2015)

waday said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> > 3. So what?
> ...



And various gadgets that ended up being in millions of households, like the microwave.    

I thought the news was exciting, too!


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2015)

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Designer said:
> ...



But but what about the jerks who wasted money and time coming up with this internet thingy....."Been spending a lot of time on here!"  is a big fat reminder that I should be reading a book; about hmm....science and technology or politics or religion or guns or art or photography or......


----------



## snerd (Sep 29, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> But but what about the jerks who wasted money and time coming up with this internet thingy....."Been spending a lot of time on here!"  is a big fat reminder that I should be reading a book; about hmm....science and technology or politics or religion or guns or art or photography or......


Don't need a book! You can read it all online!! But don't tell Lenny................. she'll have my hide!!!


----------



## runnah (Sep 29, 2015)

The internet was designed as a way to more efficiently communicate the start of a nuclear war.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Designer - it's back to us being Punk'd.  Ashton will jump out of nowhere soon.


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2015)

snerd said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > But but what about the jerks who wasted money and time coming up with this internet thingy....."Been spending a lot of time on here!"  is a big fat reminder that I should be reading a book; about hmm....science and technology or politics or religion or guns or art or photography or......
> ...



Well I am going to rat you out just to see the fallout.   You should be out droning anyway and Runnah man should be playing video games.  You could actually be on Mars if you were playing Destiny.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 29, 2015)

And No Rinse shampoo, it has a picture of a space shuttle on the back. Long story, but I don't think at the hospital they thought I was going into outer space... yeah, space travel has led to discoveries that have been beneficial.


----------



## runnah (Sep 29, 2015)

Until they bring back some Mars super virus that wipes us all out.


----------



## Fred Berg (Sep 29, 2015)

runnah said:


> Until they bring back some Mars super virus that wipes us all out.



Probably why it will be a one-way trip for those who go. That and the enormous costs that would be involved in bringing them back.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 29, 2015)

BananaRepublic said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm kind of upset.  I'm packing to go there, only to find out I need to take my 10-stop ND filter now.
> ...



And I want to photograph it over 4 years......... with one click.  I figure f/32 with the 10-stop ND, taking into account the Inverse Square thingy..... being further from the sun.....


----------



## JacaRanda (Sep 29, 2015)

Fred Berg said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > Until they bring back some Mars super virus that wipes us all out.
> ...



The Martian ladies will be totally hot.  Once you go Mars you never go back.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 29, 2015)

Water... shmotter.  If they found beer, _*that*_ would be news!


----------



## NancyMoranG (Sep 30, 2015)

It only took us a day and a half to go from exciting scientific news to beer!
Is that a record? I think it beats bacon getting mentioned....oh no, I said the B word !!!!


----------



## BananaRepublic (Sep 30, 2015)

runnah said:


> Until they bring back some Mars super virus that wipes us all out.


 They say now that we might bring bacteria to Mars on the wheel of the landers and robots etc that may wipe whatever life may be there first.


----------



## jake337 (Sep 30, 2015)




----------

